# Fixture straps I hate



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just put up a pair of motion controlled outdoor coach lights this afternoon, and it reminded me of how much I hate certain fixture straps.

The "swivel" crossbars that are like two flat crossbars that have a big rivet of sorts in the middle. The one's with screws to tighten them in a certain orientation are bad enough, but the one's without screws are terrible ! 










You can never get the fixture solidly mounted, so it seems. I generally substitute one of the "round" universal crossbars from my own stock. It makes for a better, more secure job in my opinion.










I'll gladly "donate" a 50 cent crossbar from my own stock to not have a fixture that can spin around the ring when it's installed.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm actually pretty fond of the round raintight box covers (for mounting spots and a photocell) that have the screw holes in line with the 3 threaded holes. Everything winds up at a 45 because the threaded screw holes in the box are at a 45 to the threaded fitting holes.

They have pretty much solved this by mounting the photocell or motion detector off center and putting a screw hole in the middle of the cover and providing a suitably flimsy strap to attach the cover to. Silicon liberally applied to the gasket usually keeps the cover from turning.

Pretty tempting sometimes to drill holes through the cover and box and install long deck screws with faucet washers:whistling2: 

Of course the best part of all this is the requirement for SAE hardware. The provided screws don't exactly fit either my SAE or metric guages but seem to be sized and threaded so they can go either way .

Then there's the wirenuts with no spring wire, and.............


----------

